

Hate porn, sure, but be wary of banning it - micky3210
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2013/jun/30/ban-pornography-and-you-promote-censorship

======
w_t_payne
You might not always get what you want, but the converse is more frequently
true. For example, positions of power and authority tend to be occupied by the
sort of person who actively seeks out greater power and authority. In
contrast, those with no real desire to dominate and control others neither
seek nor achieve power. As a result, our elite political and law enforcement
institutions are inevitably dominated by an authoritarian culture and mindset.

The authoritarian mind is characterised by a desire to dominate and control
others. The more invasive, disruptive and widespread the control, the more
satisfying it is to the authoritarian, and the greater the validation of their
elite status.

Sex; particularly issues of sexual morality; is a tremendously intimate and
personal factor. It is this very intimacy that makes the exertion of control
over sexual behaviour so very compelling: Control over sexual behaviour is
like crack cocaine to the authoritarian mind.

Time and time again throughout history, those in power have sought to control
the sexual behaviour of their subjects, a motive that is exactly equivalent to
the alpha male in the pack controlling access to the harem, and reminding all
the beta males of their status by rubbing their noses in their inability to
mate.

Technology is a lever - it gives increased power to those who wield it. Modern
technology is already enabling those in power to gain greater control over
their subjects. It is inevitable that technology will embed itself ever more
intimately in our lives, and it is inevitable that this technology will be
used by the alpha males in our society to exert their domination and
suppression over the rest of the population - to mock, to belittle and to
abuse those who are not in power.

This is a sad, but inevitable truth.

